# Nerite snails and betta



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a 10 gallon tank with one betta in it. I have a Hydro sponge filter. How many nerites can I have in the tank with the betta?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Some other questions to so are:
What is your pH and hardness? If your water is "soft" you will need to raise the hardness as nerite need calcium for thier shells. If you don't have sufficient calcium thier shells will crack and break down which over time would lead to death as thier soft innards are exsosed.

Will your betta try to eat these snails? Every betta is differnt one of mine lived with one fine but I've heard some horror stories on here. Will you have a backup plan if the betta tries to kill and eat the snails to move betta or snails to a seperate tank or return to the store?

What do you plan to feed them? They can clean tanks (diatoms on the glass plants and decor + leftover food and dead plant matter) for food but if you are getting a lot of them (as much as tank size and filter can handle) you'll need to supplement thier diet with alage wafers and blanched veggies as the tank won't generate enough food on its own.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I know how to add harness to water, and my LFS will take back the snails if they don't work out. And I know how to feed them in times of a lack of algae. I appreciate your concern for them though! I just want to know how many nerite snails I can have in a cycled 10 gallon tank with one betta fish and a few plants.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If your tank doesn't have an overabundance of algae the simple answer is one. They are very picky ... all of mine skate right over algae wafers, vegetables, dead plant matter, etc.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Nerite snails look innocent but they are pooping machines.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

They're great for algae but they really are pooping machines. It seems that most algae eaters are though! If you don't have a huge algae problem, two would probably work just fine. You also want to make sure your betta doesn't eat the algae wafers. One of my bettas does and it makes him bloat so I can't feed that snail any algae wafers without him bloating, luckily he's all by himself in a 5.5g with just the right amount of algae. My 10g is kept pretty clean with just two nerites [unless you count the cyanobacteria which they aren't as fond of].

If you do get some nerites, I think the best idea is to try it out with one or two to test things for a while. Once everything is established with them, you can add a couple more if you want. It'll help you judge the poop with the algae and should make it really easy for your cycle if you cycle the tank.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

I've heard about them being pooping machines before! Fortunately I have black sand so it won't look THAT bad. But yes, I was thinking about starting with one to see if snails are a good idea in my tank. I need to see if Blitz will tolerate it, if there's enough algae for more than one, if I can handle the extra organic matter.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

If Nerites don't work out for ya, Try Mystery snails. They're awesome. 
I have two. You can get them in a lot of colors, purple, blue, yellow, or Ivory.


----------



## Boshia (Aug 14, 2014)

How do your mystery snails do for algae?


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

Mystery snails do sometimes eat algae -- I have watched them rasp their mouths over algae on the glass just like nerites do. Unfortunately, they usually are not big algae eaters -- they prefer plant matter (dead plants, in theory).


----------

